# Продукты компании Microsoft: Проблемы, вопросы, обсуждения



## MotherBoard

А какие требования к компьютеру у данного антивирусника?
Я слышала не так давно про антивирус Майкрософта, но говорят, что он проверяет ОС на лицензию. Типа у кого пиратки, у тех будут проблемы.
А у меня на ноутбуке Vista с магазина. ОС не сносила...Может пойдёт?
Хотя не знаю, насколько это хорошая замена после Norton Internet Security.
Но юзать последний мне уже недолго осталось....


----------



## INKVIZITOR

Судя по ОС и браузеру от майкрософт, их антивирус скорее прибавит дырок в системе, ну или их заменит. XD
А если он и на лицензию проверяет, то он явно не будет популярен в России. (Только что на ноутбуках, ибо там менять операционку оч. сложно).


----------



## MotherBoard

Тгда что лучше поставить поставить после Norton Internet Security
Может NOD32 Smart Security?


----------



## tattaki

INKVIZITOR написал(а):


> Судя по ОС и браузеру от майкрософт, их антивирус скорее прибавит дырок в системе, ну или их заменит. XD
> А если он и на лицензию проверяет, то он явно не будет популярен в России. (Только что на ноутбуках, ибо там менять операционку оч. сложно).


Очень недурственный продукт! + к этому не ругается с другой защитой


----------



## MotherBoard

tattaki написал(а):


> Очень недурственный продукт! + к этому не ругается с другой защитой


А с какой защитой он должен ругаться?


----------



## Sergei

лично я не доверяю антивирусам от майкрософт . пропустят всё, потом вручную копатса..


----------



## MotherBoard

*Sergei*, Так что? НОД ставить? будет он на Висте работать???


----------



## Sergei

*NFORCE4*, ну почему сразу только НОД ?? мне компании за рекламу денег не платят, но я с 1998 (примерно) пользуюсь касперским . пробовал разные продукты, остался на нём


----------



## MotherBoard

Я два месяца(уже почти) пробую пробный вариант Нортон Интернет Секьюрити...
Но были ложные срабатывания
Как я поняла, он проверяет все сайты одного домена, и если на каком то вирус, он даже над твоим сайтом, где ты лазаешь, будет кричать "Опасность!"
Уже просто проверила...


----------



## Sergei

каждому на свой вкус.. я лишь свои предпочтения высказал , но никому их не навязываю


----------



## Arbitr

уже обсуждали ее, мне кстати не приглянулась, довольно сильно подтормаживает процесс на старых компах..


----------



## MotherBoard

Данная тема доступна по ссылке: http://safezone.cc/forum/showthread.php?t=5986


----------



## megawatt

около года пользуюсь этой программой и доволен(после ряда других антивирусных продуктов), надеюсь что новая версия принесёт ещё больше пользы


----------



## Gia

Поставила себе данный антивирус на только что поставленную винду, которая постоянно автоматически обновляется. Так 2 недель не прошло появились у меня сомнения... Точняк! Трояна 4-5 начистила AVP Tool... А этот антивирус как стоял молча, так и стоит... У меня такое ощущение, что через него трояны и пришли))


----------



## SNS-amigo

Gia написал(а):


> У меня такое ощущение, что через него трояны и пришли))



Через него вряд ли, если только это ни трояны-проверяльщики Microsoft, потому MSE их и пропустил.  
Много вирусятины находится во временных директориях. Обязательно используйте какой-нибудь "очиститель". Например, хорошо себя зарекомендовал CCleaner. Рекомендую Slim или Portable, т.к. там нет adware-модуля.

Ставить MSE рекомендую на заведомо чистую систему (например, только что из магазина). На вылеченной могут быть некоторые "тормоза".


----------



## Severnyj

О, они скоро выпустят, например, для Европы свою Win7, где кроме окошка с выбором браузера, появится окошко с выбором антивируса, так, того глядишь, если не до Репозитория, так до Магазина приложений доберутся, включишь компьютер, а он у тебя кредитку требует


----------



## cybercop

*Windows Defender Offline*

*Кто может пояснить?*

Сегодня ковырялся с различными дисками спасения антивирусными от разных производителей. И тут меня смутил Microsoft со своим Windows Defender Offline (http://windows.microsoft.com/ru-RU/windows/what-is-windows-defender-offline)

Скачал 32-разрядную версию. Запустил. Первое что просит после запуска – обновление баз. Получается, что если на исследуемом ПК нет Интернет, то и обновить неоткуда? Или нужны танцы с бубном для обновления стандартного MSE? Выходит что на стадии закачки он обновлять ISO просто не умеет







Я где-то ошибаюсь? Поясните где?


----------



## Severnyj

Ошибаетесь, должна при сборке образа скачатся последняя версия с последними базами.

А вот обновиться как раз и не получится даже при наличии доступа к интернету, так как, как видите там нет ни настроек сети и по секрету скажу драйверов сетевых карт, так что пересобирать и перекачивать образ нужно перед каждой новой проверкой.

Я как-то хотел его расковырять этот образ и сделать свой, но потом решил пиратством не заниматься, хотя сложного ничего нет


----------



## cybercop

На самом деле не все так просто. Я бы не хотел скачивать каждый раз полный образ. Да и часто бывает так, что сделанный диск приходится использовать через несколько дней. В данном случае это на мой взгляд неудобно. 
Впрочем, я в любом случае не сторонник антивирусного ПО от Microsoft


----------



## Severnyj

Ну одним из его плюсов (антивирусного ПО от Майкрософт) является то, что это один из немногих антивирусов, умеющих лечить исполняемые файлы, зараженные файловыми вирусами


----------



## cybercop

Я могу назвать ряд несомненных минусов:
1. Он не проверяет интернет-трафик
2. Очень медленно лечит.
3. Процент обнаружения, увы, весьма низок

Могу продолжать. Надо? Хотел бы подчеркнуть что мои замечания не голословны. Проводил ряд тестов. Согласовывал их с Microsoft. С моими результатами согласились.


----------



## Severnyj

Я то же согласен, но мы начали с Defender Offline


----------



## cybercop

На самом деле тут тоже есть вопрос. Нельзя загрузить данный диск спасения на зараженном ПК. Я считаю (может я и не прав) что диск спасения должен быть все же на Linux. Чтобы сделать его даже на вирусованном ПК


----------



## shestale

cybercop написал(а):


> Я считаю (может я и не прав) что диск спасения должен быть все же на Linux.


Не важно на чем он сделан, если он будет записываться на чистом ПК.
А как вы его сделаете на вирусованном ПК, если например при заражении будет отсутствовать вовсе интернет или будет заражение файловым фирусом?


----------



## cybercop

Если отсутствует Интернет - никак.
Если заражен файловым вирусом  Ну и что? Я ведь загружаю образ ISO. Образ под Linux. Вы сможете его заразить? Весьма сомневаюсь. Мое дело просто загрузить и записать. Даже если я пишу его на флешку, заразить ее я не смогу и с нее ПК тоже. Почему? Да потому что я загружаюсь с чистой системы! 
Да, это не касается CureIT, потому что там я гружусь с той же "грязной" системы. И не касается образа от Symantec, потому как там образ под Windows и нужна заведомо чистая ОС.


----------



## Severnyj

cybercop написал(а):


> сможете его заразить?


Заразить нет, а вот корректно записать, если программа записи тоже заражена может и не получится.
К тому же салити и вирут блокируют доступ к сайтам антивирусных компаний


----------



## cybercop

Универсального рецепта нет и быть не может Меня приучали в вопросах безопасности исходить из вероятности (больше/меньше). Так вот вероятность того что вы все же сможете загрузить и записать куда больше. Впрочем, не настаиваю. Это всего лишь моя точка зрения, а вам, как хозяину ПК решать что вы будете делать.
PS
Я никогда особо не настаиваю на своей точке зрения в области безопасности. Почему? Да потому что это прежде всего ваша безопасность, вам и решать. Я же могу вмешиваться в двух случаях:
1. Если это угрожает мне или моей семье 
2. Если вы мне платите


----------

